# Residence certificate



## gonesimera (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi,

I need to get a European residence certificate, but I am not working at the moment and have little savings.

I have a tax number here, my NHS card from UK and a Greek bank card.

Is it possible to get a certificate with what I have?

Thanks


----------

